# Finally found "my" black rifle



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been looking and looking and I finally found one that I really like. I went with the rock river arms "rage" 556/223. I put a riton red dot on it & added a gt light. I'm digging it ! Now if I could just find some ammo Lol ! I managed to get a 100 rounds of which I shot 10 of those up this afternoon ....just to see if the red dot scope was close. It was close , but I need to take it to the range next week to fine tune it. The accessories paired well with the rifle and it's got a good and comfortable feel to it. Now the ammo hunt begins ! Lol !
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

Can't go wrong with a rock river. I've got the operator elite in 5.56 and LOVE it. It's a tack driver and built like a tank.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Ammo





__





5.56x45mm NATO Ammo as cheap as 44¢ per round


5.56x45mm NATO Ammo : Find out which online Ammo Shop has the best price, in-stock, right now.




www.ammograb.com


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Very nice, Academy gets 5.56 in on a regular basis if your off during the week and don’t mind getting there at 8:00am. Last week they had the 200 round packs and some steel case stuff


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweet Rifle!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't forget mags. I prefer 20 rd'ers for shooting off the bench.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

Ruger 556 pistol and Panzer Arms BP12.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everybody. Good to know about academy and the 200 round pack. Thanks for the online site as well. The rifle came with a 30 round magazine and I purchased another to go with it ,but I think that a smaller one for the range is an excellent idea. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Nice hardware Russ. I miss your visits.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Ocean Master said:


> Nice hardware Russ. I miss your visits.


Hey man, I've got some reels that need your skills. I've been meaning to get up with you . Are you overloaded with reels and projects ? If you aren't and are willing I need to come see you....with some 2500's and 3000's.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

